# Daily Devotionals Books?



## baron (Dec 31, 2011)

I was wondering how many people here use a one year daily devotional? I will likely be using Voices From the Past by Richard Rushing and Glorifying God by Thomas Watson. I was wondering if I should be using something modern, so I downloaded One Year Alone With God by Ava Pennington.


----------



## christiana (Dec 31, 2011)

Voices from the Past was such a favorite of mine as well!

I also love Hearts Aflame, John Calvin's commentary on the Psalms and another fave is A Pilgrim's Progress devotional, excerpts by Cheryl Ford.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 31, 2011)

For a brief but helpful devotional, my wife and I read together daily from Joel Beeke's collection of Calvin's writings.


----------



## baron (Dec 31, 2011)

kainos01 said:


> For a brief but helpful devotional, my wife and I read together daily from Joel Beeke's collection of Calvin's writings.



This looks good I think I will order it.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




christiana said:


> I also love Hearts Aflame, John Calvin's commentary on the Psalms



I will have to look into this. I'm trying to read more Calvin in the New year.


----------



## Berean (Dec 31, 2011)

Valley of Vision, Voices from the Past, 365 Days With John Calvin, among others.


----------



## gordo (Dec 31, 2011)

Morning by Morning by CH Spurgeon. Such wonderful blessings in there every day. There is also an night one called Evening by Evening. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2011)

On Jan. 1, I'm rolling out a daily devotional hosted on the PCA Historical Center's web site, titled
This Day in Presbyterian History. 

This Day in Presbyterian History | Daily devotional readings in Scripture, the Westminster Standards, and Presbyterian history.

Daily snippets of Presbyterian history, plus daily Scripture readings as per M'Cheyne's calendar, 
and readings in the Westminster Standards.

Most of the Presbyterian history sections have been written by a retired PCA pastor, David Myers.
I'll write a few, primarily on the Princeton profs.


----------



## Zach (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to be reading through _Heart Aflame_ this year. I also like Valley of Vision and the OPC Daily Devotional.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't used a daily devotional of this sort in years although I occasionally consult Spurgeon's devotions on Phil Johnson's site. 

There are sites that have devotions by Octavius Winslow, (Morning and Evening Thoughts) Robert Hawker (The Poor Man's Morning and Evening Portions) and no doubt many others. Those would be available in book form too. (I am pretty sure I have seen both available from Solid Ground.) Grace Gems has good material too. 

Of course the above are all "old." I'm not that familiar with newer ones. I know MacArthur and Piper have several. D.A. Carson's _For the Love of God_ (I think that's the title) is available online at the Gospel Coalition site and I think you may be able to download it as a PDF. It has M'Cheyne's reading plan and Dr. Carson's brief comments on one of the passages for that day. If I recall correctly it is 2 vol. and thus maybe 2 years.


----------



## semperreformata (Jan 5, 2012)

I am using Glorifying God this year myself and am enjoying thoroughly!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 5, 2012)

It's not a full year, but Ruben bought me Dr. Motyer's new devotional on Isaiah: http://www.amazon.com/Isaiah-Day-Ne...al-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325806299&sr=1-3-catcorr. It is wonderful.


----------



## JM (Jan 5, 2012)

Experiential, experimental Christianity at it's best, Philpot and Hawker.

Through Baca's Vale (HC) - Reformation Heritage Books

The Poor Man

Both can be read online.


----------

